# Rack mount kit for a G4 Tower?



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

There used to be a rack mount kit made for the G4 Tower.

Any ideas where it might come from??

John


----------



## tgal (Apr 6, 2005)

*You could contact the people at http://www.marathoncomputer.com/ 
and see if they still offer what you are asking about or if they have an alternative solution, it has been a few years since they had that item. Hope this helps. Cheers.*


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

They seems to have totally dried up. Maube an old set on ebay or something, or I'll just use a shelf in my rack and do it that way.

Thanks for trying.

John


----------



## shiraz71 (Feb 28, 2004)

It may be a long shot but the guys at http://sweetwater.com have been pretty helpful.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> They seems to have totally dried up. Maube an old set on ebay or something, or I'll just use a shelf in my rack and do it that way.
> 
> Thanks for trying.
> 
> John


Wha...? That's a major pity. The GRack was a great solution to a common problem. They _do_ have the PowerRack series if you want to take your G4's innards out of the beautiful case and put them into something that looks like a Wintel machine. I can't imagine why you'd ever want to do that, though.

There should be some reseller that still has the parts in stock. Sweetwater is a good bet. And, since they're discontinued products, you should be able to get one for a good price. You might also try Musician's Friend (the online version of Guitar Center), or Sam Ash.

If you live near a Guitar Center call them up or go into the store and ask them to do a search for the GRack. Their computer system is able to see what inventory exists in any store in the country, and is able to procure products from other stores with little effort.


----------

